# Ash Ketchum is murdering your kids!



## Purple_Q (Jan 29, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cmNb3xJFzkc

Suffice it to say, several parts of this video made me almost fall off my couch.


----------



## roddierod (Jan 29, 2010)

OMFG! I'm taking my daughter card as soon as I get home, before she start casting demonic spells on me! 

Thanks for the info!!!


----------



## mk (Jan 29, 2010)

is he saing dont think or dont thank?


----------



## Daisuke_Aramaki (Jan 30, 2010)

Lol. Funnier is the way some dumbos nod their heads in approval.


----------



## judyderkeithal (Feb 6, 2010)

lol that's so dumb


----------



## saxon3049 (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh my...

This is nearly as dumb as the Telly Tubbys support terrorism thing from a few years back.


----------



## crsd (Feb 6, 2010)

Christians, that says it all...


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 6, 2010)

We'll leave it here.


----------

